# OS X HFS+ Startup Volume Out of Space



## chenly (Jun 12, 2002)

I filled my startup volume, copied my ~/Documents folder to another partition, and now my machine won't restart/shutdown. Any ideas?


----------



## chenly (Jun 12, 2002)

I copied ~/Documents to another partition using the Finder and now there are 5.69 GB free on the startup disk. I don't care about file permissions in that folder. Is there a known issue with 10.1.5 and 333 mHz iMacs with aftermarket hard drives?


----------



## chenly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Is this an internal or external drive?  Is it jumpered correctly (internal), is the firmware up to date (firewire external)?*



Internal 60GB ATA.



> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Does your Mac still refuse to start up?*



It starts up fine. It won't shutdown/restart.


----------



## chenly (Jun 16, 2002)

Does anyone have any suggestions for this ?


----------



## erikstonge (Jun 16, 2002)

Check in your console if you can find the error. This application is on /Applications/Utilities/Console. If system log window not open, open it by File --> Open history, and select system.log and open it. When you do select or restart, check if a error is writted. If you don't understand the errors message, just send the new messages to this thread, somebody can understand it!


----------



## chenly (Jun 17, 2002)

There is no log, at least not when I launch Console.app. What is the filepath for the system log?


----------



## chenly (Jun 18, 2002)

Please find the enormous system.log attached below. The asterisks are to mask the IP address. Note: this file was compressed with GZipper; it should carry the extension ".tgz" but I had to change it to ".zip" for this site.


----------



## chenly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have no firewall software on my Mac other than the standard BSD UNIX firewall.

No, I can't ever get it to either shut down or restart; the screen just goes pale blue; the mouse is still there and the Command+Option+Escape key combination still brings up the force quit dialog box, but it shows not programs running.


----------



## chenly (Jun 22, 2002)

Now the Mozilla preferences have been screwed up. I know this is from shutting the power off before the system has completely shut down.  Anyone?


----------

